# Using TCA to destroy cervical lesion



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
Just looking for validation! Our doc "destroyed a lesion on the cervical trunk using 1cc of Trichloracetic Acid, for non inflammatory disease of the cervix".  Because it's the cervix (not in/around vaginal area) we don't feel 57061 is appropriate, and are thinking of using 58999 unlisted proc and send with notes. Does anyone else out there have a better suggestion of a cpt? Thank you!


----------

